# How do you make a reg purse sturdy?



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

So I bought a purse from Juicy Couture and Dooney and Bourke that Molly fits into. Unfortunately they are soft bottoms, so she sags in the purses. What do you do to turn a reg purse into a doggy purse? 

Thanks!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mmforever said:


> So I bought a purse from Juicy Couture and Dooney and Bourke that Molly fits into. Unfortunately they are soft bottoms, so she sags in the purses. What do you do to turn a reg purse into a doggy purse?
> 
> Thanks!


Great question!! I haven't found a carrier yet that looks like a purse ... and haven't found a purse that Poppy wouldn't drown in.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

mmforever said:


> So I bought a purse from Juicy Couture and Dooney and Bourke that Molly fits into. Unfortunately they are soft bottoms, so she sags in the purses. What do you do to turn a reg purse into a doggy purse?
> 
> Thanks!


I buy a doggie purse. LOL Trust me, I've tried with the Juicy purses and my Gigi was much more comfortable in her doggie one(and it almost looks better.... )


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's Gigi's "I'm SO not amused by this" face:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

If you want a carrier that looks like a purse you should look at the Kwigy Bo carriers. I just got one for Sophie. They have lots of pockets so you can carry your wallet, keys, and whatever else you want. Here is a pic of the one we have...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you place a rigid piece of thin plywood type material,it will work. Something about the thickness of backing baord for a picture frame,1/8 th inch. cut to fit in the bottom of a purse will work. Idid that for a cloth carry all bag to keep it from sagging in the middle.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

As Jennifer mentioned above, the Kwigy Bo carriers actually look like purses and have lots of side pockets to fill up with stuff.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Go to JoAne Fabric or Michael's Crafts. Buy the most ridgid plastic canvass the size of the bottom that you want ( its trim-able with a scissors) then depending on your desire. Make a cover for it.....like a pillowcase of fabric. I would use the pre-quilted fabric as it would make a slight cushion. You could make several covers for the "floor". And the entire floor and cover are all washable. They might even work in more than one bag if the sizes are close. Good luck. If you do not sew you might be able to do this whole project with the iron on seam tape.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your replys. I'll have to look online for the Kwigy Bo carriers. I stopped buying dog carriers cuz they never had enough pockets. Now I want to return the D&B bag.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> If you want a carrier that looks like a purse you should look at the Kwigy Bo carriers. I just got one for Sophie. They have lots of pockets so you can carry your wallet, keys, and whatever else you want. Here is a pic of the one we have...


Jennifer, did you buy directly from their store, or somewhere else?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

A few years ago my husband bought my daugher a designer bag for her 18th birthday. Its the kind that looks like an old fashioned doctor's bag. Anyway, there was no bottom to it and the whole thing just sagged. What I did to fix this is I went to staples and bought a poster board. The kind that hase foam in the middle and its about 1/4 of an inch thick. I took it home cut it to fit in the bottom of her bag and then I glued a dark fabric to it so that it looked nice and neat. Its held up pretty well considering my daughter shoves absolutely everything in her bag.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> Jennifer, did you buy directly from their store, or somewhere else?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I got mine from someone who sells them on Yorkie Talk. Briana (GiGi's mom) referred me to him. His prices were the best that I found anywhere online or in a store and shipping was free


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I got mine from someone who sells them on Yorkie Talk. Briana (GiGi's mom) referred me to him. His prices were the best that I found anywhere online or in a store and shipping was free


Let me know if you want me to give you the name of him!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Let me know if you want me to give you the name of him!


Yes, if you could please send me his contact info in a PM I'd appreciate it!!

HUGz! Jules


----------

